# Lake Tyler Duck Hunting?



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

Anybody duck hunt on Lake Tyler? I've got family that lives on the lake, looks like we'll be spending Thanksgiving with them. Might try to take the boat and do a hunt or two while Im there. I mostly hunt public land/water in the coastal marshes & bays. I haven't done any duck hunts in freshwater lakes like Lake Tyler. Any tips would be appreciated. Also I want to make sure Im in a legal area to hunt. I don't want to start a public vs private debate, but I don't want a ticket either, are there any maps that show public hunting areas on the lake?


----------



## MilosMaster (Aug 18, 2005)

For what it's worth, which probably isn't much, a buddy of mine from Tyler talks all the time about hunting Lake Tyler when he was in High School (about 10 years ago)and how good it was at times. I am pretty sure it is legal.


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

I lived in Tyler for 4.5 years and I hunted Lake Tyler and Lake Fork. I always had better luck with Lake Fork than Lake Tyler. I have a buddy that lives there and I can ask him which one has been better lately?


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey, anything that helps.


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

You might want to check, some lakes require a permit or some kind of pass to hunt.
I cant remember what they are called.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

From what I recall there are no public places to hunt on Lake Tyler. There is provate land back behind the dam that is hunted but not the lake itself. The lake itself is like two (there's two of them) big duck santuaries because the birds know they can't be hunted. They will raft up out there pretty thick late in the season. May want to dig a little deeper before hunting on it. Call the local game wardens in Tyler and get their opinion, I bet they will tell you that you can't hunt it.


----------



## Brio (May 12, 2008)

PaulB is right. I grew up on that lake and there is absolutely no hunting allowed on it and as far as I know there never has been. The person that told you this didn't try to sell you a teal stamp either did they...


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

I already bought teal tags, do I need a teal stamp too?

just kiddin

Except for this thread nobody has told me anything about hunting that lake. I figured there might be bird sanctuary type regulations. My aunt and uncle live right on the water so I got excited about the idea. Looks like it aint gonna pan out.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 23, 2004)

Go crappie fishing instead. Find some brush in about 18 feet and dunk a few minnows. 

The closest public water for ducks will be Fork and Palestine, both will be crowded, but both can be outstanding. If you have your APH you can kill a few on Old Sabine Bottom WMA.


----------



## jbenge (Dec 18, 2007)

I spoke with that buddy of mine in Tyler and he told me that Lake Fork was pretty good for canvasbacks and that the mallards are starting to show up as well with this last front. When we hunted on Lake Tyler it was on private property that backed up to the lake so I am not totally sure about the regulations on that lake. I do know on Lake Palestine you have to be like 500 yards from the nearest house. He did say however that the duck hunting on Lake Cooper was excellent right now but I am not sure how much further you want to drive. Hope this helps.


----------



## badfisherman (Dec 30, 2005)

I grew up living on Lake Tyler..Yes there are two lakes. Old lake Tyler built in 1949 and the new one(east) built in 1969..we used to hunt there back in the sixties and seventies but had to be a floating blind..I remember the lake being covered up in mallards..closed duck hunting in the early 80's..great bass and crappie fishing there..wet a hook while you are there,you won't be sorry...


----------

